# Model 700 6mm action



## BFR300 (Jun 20, 2011)

Is the bolt face on a 6mm the same diameter as a .243, .308, or 7mm-08 ? Reason for asking: Can I have the 6mm action rebarelled to .308, or 7mm-08 ? I have another gun on hand that I have considered having this done with. Even discussed it with "Clemson". I can get my hands on the Model 700 in 6mm for a song. I have no interest in a 6mm.


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 20, 2011)

Same.

Go 7-08.  Thank me later.


----------



## BFR300 (Jun 20, 2011)

*opinion ?*

Thx for the reply. Your opinion and opinion of others on this:  I have my first deer rifle a Rem. Mdl 788 in .243 Win. Have not used it or .243 cal. in years. I have been hunting deer since 1980. Thought about rebarrelling it to the .308 or 7mm-08. I would glass bed etc and also get the stock "dipped". Basically I would have a gun I would use and I would have the "heart" of my 1st deer rifle given me in 1980 by my father. 

Or I could get the afore noted 6mm Mdl 700 and do something similar.   If ya'll were in my shoes would you "cut " the 788 up.


----------



## jeclif (Jun 20, 2011)

I think the bolt face is the same but it's a long action--like 3006--270
there are others here that know more than I


----------



## mike bell (Jun 20, 2011)

I measured the case heads and they are the same on the 6mm and 243/308.  The C.O.A.L. was .100 longer on the ammo I had laying here.

Id be somewhat suprised if it was a long action, but the more I think about it, my old (80's) savage 110 .308 was a long action.


----------



## Gordief (Jun 20, 2011)

from the looks of that hog in your avatar... i'd go w/ .358win.


----------



## dtala (Jun 20, 2011)

Rem 700 6mm is a short action....like the 243 and 308.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't cut up your 788.  Get the 700 and rebarrel it to 7-08.  IMHO, the best all around deer caliber in production today.

I'm not sure why, but Savage used to make 110's with long actions in short action calibers.  We had one in .243


----------



## BFR300 (Jun 20, 2011)

Gordief, that's a good one. I actually shot that hog with a .308 TC Encore handgun last Nov. 
Appreciate the input from ya'll. I probably will go the 7mm-08 route. Although I own over 40 long guns , I do not have a 7 08. Dead eye Eddy says don't cut the mdl 788 up. There's something to be said for keeping it as is but I may want something a little different. How about the 788 action, still blued of course, and a Douglas fluted stainless barrel, 22inches, crowned ? Dip the original stock in "old school" brown camo ???


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 20, 2011)

I say don't cut it up because it was your first deer rifle.  Do you have any kids to pass it down to?  I have my first deer rifle, and even though I haven't shot it since the mid 90's, I would never part with it or modify it.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 20, 2011)

I think dead eye is dead on!! 

I ain't for cuttin' no gun up if it's all together and working now. And more so if it has sentimental value.

If you want something different, I'd say buy one that fits the bill. Lots of complete new guns would be available, and while I ain't an expert, I don't think it would cost much more.

JMHO! hope it works out for you either way!



Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I say don't cut it up because it was your first deer rifle.  Do you have any kids to pass it down to?  I have my first deer rifle, and even though I haven't shot it since the mid 90's, I would never part with it or modify it.


----------



## stevetarget (Jun 21, 2011)

Just for info. I have built several 7mm08 rifles using 700 long actions. They work great and can give you a little extra room for seating heavy bullets a little deeper into the barrel. The main reason was these guys already had a long action rifle they wanted to work with. As some of us get a little older we realize you dont need a hard kicking caliber for most deer hunting down here in the south. All the guys also noted they shoot there 7-08 much better than they did there  30-06. Less recoil is nice.
D


----------



## rayjay (Jun 21, 2011)

The 700 is far better supported by the aftermarket whereas the 788 is not so 700's make better project rifles.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 21, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I'm not sure why, but Savage used to make 110's with long actions in short action calibers.  We had one in .243



Savage didn't make a short action repeater back in the 80's. Even the 223 were long actions.


----------



## Gutbucket (Jun 21, 2011)

I have killed more deer with a 6mm 700 than you could pull with a train. From 3 feet to 315 yds. I have a 7-08 and a .308 and they look real nice in my gun cabinet. I use the .308 when I hunt a gas line that offers shots out to a mile or so. But its set up as a long range target rifle, (and no i dont shoot that far).

I have also killed about 75 hogs with it. I once shot a nice sow in browntop millet, only to find a 30 lb pig laying dead right beside her. The bullet went through her lungs/sholder and hit him right behind the ear.

I would seriously consider trying the 6 before you change it to anything. You would really be surprised at what it will do.


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 22, 2011)

Gutbucket said:


> I would seriously consider trying the 6 before you change it to anything. You would really be surprised at what it will do.



Depends completely upon the twist rate.  If a 1:12, junk the tube for a 1:9 twist.  This if considering the rifle is to be used as a 6MM big game stick, not a varminter.

6MM actions are great donors for a .257 Roberts.  Both really need handloading to get their potential.
Outside that, tube the 700 with a 7-08 and call it good.

Careful shooting a donor.  You might find it good before pulling the tube!
I'd get the 700 and pull the tube immediately.  Order the 7-08 blank, and get on the schedule of a good builder.  Projects have a way of stalling without a good push at the start!

The 788 in .243 is an excellent back up/loaner.  I would not mess with a winning combo.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 22, 2011)

If the barrel is stamped "6mm Remington" it should have a 1-9" twist, if it is stamped "244 Remington" it will have a 1-12" twist.


----------



## ben300win (Jun 22, 2011)

Brian you can send the 700 home with me next time I am in wilkes county and I will get it to Miles Gibby in Corneila. He does all my work. Great guy and great prices. I would use the 6mm to rebarrel to a 7mm-08 as well. He can make any bolt face to match the round you want. I gave him a 30-06 rifle to make my 300 win out of. He just opened up the bolt face. He will true the action and lap the lugs while he has it apart. It may take a little while to get it back, but it will be right when you get it. I would get him to teflon coat the barrel, action and bolt while he has it so you do not have to worry about the weather so much. He can do it in most any color. He did my 280AI that you saw.


----------



## BFR300 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thx. Ben that was a nice set up you have and I also agree with WTM 45 about "getting on with the job" and not letting things get stalled. 
Ben the hogs left just after your trip with your daughter. I think the sound of a .338 left them a little shell shocked.  LOL  
But no worries they showed back up with a vengence over the past week or so. The crazy things ate six 5 gallon buckets of squash that Daddy put out in 2 days last weekend.


----------



## ben300win (Jun 23, 2011)

You better watch that garden with them critters around. I hate that she missed them, but she is hooked now, and that is the important thing. You seen any snakes down there? We looked in on the Gopher tortise that had the burrow near that big box blind. Didnt see any rattlers in there. Been hearing that areas with lots of hogs the rattlers have stopped rattling for fear of getting eaten by the hogs.


----------



## Lead Poison (Jun 29, 2011)

I would not change that 788 either.

Get a Remington 700 and have it re-barreled to whatever cartridge you like.

I love the 7mm-08...along with a million other cartridges. 

All of these make great barrels:

1. Krieger (cut rifling)
2. Bartlein (cut rifling)
3. Rock (cut rifling)

4. Hart (button rifling)
5. Shilen (button rifling)
6. Pac Nor (button rifling)


----------



## ben300win (Jun 30, 2011)

Lead Poision you forgot about my two favorite barrel makers. Lilja and Schneider. Brian if you want you can come up and shoot with us at Elbert County gun club on the 23rd. I will be bringing my gibby 300 win mag. You will love it.


----------



## Lead Poison (Jun 30, 2011)

ben300win said:


> Lead Poision you forgot about my two favorite barrel makers. Lilja and Schneider. Brian if you want you can come up and shoot with us at Elbert County gun club on the 23rd. I will be bringing my gibby 300 win mag. You will love it.



Yep, you are right. 

Lilja has a good reputation, as well as a few others we haven't mentioned yet.


----------



## Mattval (Jul 7, 2011)

I have also killed more deer, hogs and coyotes with a 6mm than anything else. It flat out works. If you handload you can really reach full potential.


----------



## 730waters (Aug 1, 2011)

If you do a great deal of looking at the 6mm you will see that it needs to be in a MID size action, it is just a little long for the short action. The overall cartridge length is just a little too long for the short action in my opinion. As far as a deer killing machine, in the right hands and with the right loads , it is hard to beat. In the 788 action , I would not think of altering it. It was and is still a great round. Accuracy is just one of it's common traits. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Aug 20, 2011)

I would rather have a long action for any caliber since I reload. All the rifles I have had shot better with the bullet seated longer than normal..blah blah blah...you guys know, anyway, 730waters> what kind of snake is that ! thanks, D


----------

